
Free API keys for company data in the UK - corleonis
https://www.duedil.com/blog/introducing-the-api-portal
======
corleonis
Duedil are offering free API keys for fetching company and director data in
the UK. API docs look pretty nice and descriptive
[https://www.duedil.com/api/docs](https://www.duedil.com/api/docs)

------
Havoc
hmm...will definitely give this a try. Especially the access to the FS might
come in handy

